# Heritage Is Important; the Air Force Museum of New Zealand



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2018)

Continuing adding photos to my Flickr site, here is the Air Force Museum of New Zealand, or RNZAF Museum. The pictures were taken over many years. I used to work here as a volunteer in the photographic archive. Link below to more.





NZ1050 5




PK286 2




N6460 2




NZ3551 3




NZ2410




NZ2013 4




NZ5903 3

Link: Air Force Museum of New Zealand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Great shots Grant


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

Good stuff Grant. Noticed a few days ago, that the former RNZAF Bristol Freighter has arrived in Bristol for restoration, and I think will be returning to NZ on completion.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Terry (just looking at your Bf 110 in progress - neat), the Bristol is staying put at Filton. The team at Aerospace Bristol want to bring it up to complete standard as it appeared before it went to New Zealand, so I think it was delivered in a natural metal scheme, which will look good. Here it is last year during a little precipitation.




Bristol for Bristol

Link to the Aerospace site with pictures of it having arrived at Filton.

Support the Bristol Freighter


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2018)

Good stuff, thanks Grant.
I hadn't realised it was staying at Bristol - good to have one back in the UK. The last time I saw one, it was unloading the 'Cinerama' projectors at Newcastle Airport, for one of the first wide-screen cinemas in the country, so that must have been in the mid 1960s.
I always though the Bristol Freighter would have mad a good SF aircraft in it's time - with SF troops jumping from the rear, and a Land Rover or two in the hold.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, its staying; a big bonus for the UK aviation preservation scene, certainly fills a gap left vacant after the one that crashed in 1996. There were a few (not too many) NZ preservation bods decrying the fact that it hadn't been saved or put in a museum sooner, but we already have three complete preserved Bristol Freighters, one of which is ground runnable, so not such a big loss at all. Better off in the UK, where the type was previously extinct.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 8, 2018)

excellent photos Grant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for those man...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice collection. Thanks for posting. FWIW, we have a Bristol Freighter up the road here but it's being kept outside unfortunately.


----------

